# Quiz:  What kind of fighter are you?



## Lisa (May 21, 2007)

http://quiz.myyearbook.com/zenhex/quiz.php?id=2995

Too Funny! 

I am a....

*hired sniper*
you kill because you are payed alot of money to


----------



## stone_dragone (May 21, 2007)

*samurai
*you fight beacuse its your way of life






And I didn't even try for that one.


----------



## shesulsa (May 21, 2007)

*ninja*
you kill to get to your target


----------



## Andrew Green (May 21, 2007)

Samurai


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2007)

Not sure, I guess I could go either way

insane guy 
you just kill kill kill because you are completly insane

samurai
you fight beacuse its your way of life


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2007)

Thug


----------



## Nyrotic (May 21, 2007)

Ninja....hehe


----------



## Tames D (May 21, 2007)

Hired Sniper.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 21, 2007)

thug


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 21, 2007)

I got hired sniper as well.  What a surprise.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 21, 2007)

*samurai
*you fight beacuse its your way of life


----------



## Yeti (May 21, 2007)

I got Samuri!
:uhyeah:


----------



## Bigshadow (May 21, 2007)

I am insulted!  The damn thing called me a THUG!


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2007)

*samurai*
you fight beacuse its your way of life


----------



## morph4me (May 21, 2007)

I'm a thug


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I am insulted!  The damn thing called me a THUG!



Well you should be insulted... it should've said... VICIOUS THUG!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (May 21, 2007)

According to the quiz I'm a thug, fight for the hell of it.


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 22, 2007)

Heh, sniper, yeah not really surprised. Like I'd pick a katana over a 300 win mag with a 20x nikon scope and... ok, so yeah it made sense. BUT, if they got in close, well then I'd probably be a Ninja heh.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 22, 2007)

I am a.......

SAMURAI!


----------



## exile (May 22, 2007)

Apparently I'm a samurai. It has something to do with being extremely vindictive, I think... :EG:


----------



## setboy (May 22, 2007)

thug


----------



## Ping898 (May 22, 2007)

Hired Sniper


----------



## LawDog (May 22, 2007)

Shocked I am, Samurai I received.
:ultracool


----------



## kenpo0324 (May 22, 2007)

*samurai
*you fight beacuse its your way of life


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 22, 2007)

Oh great. I'm a thug. lol


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2007)

I found this site a few days ago, and enjoy it! Well, here's my results, so look out! 

*what kind of fighter are you?*
created by *runic*
*thug*
you fight just for the hell of it


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> Thug


 


bushidomartialarts said:


> thug


 


Bigshadow said:


> I am insulted! The damn thing called me a THUG!


 


morph4me said:


> I'm a thug


 


Mariachi Joe said:


> According to the quiz I'm a thug, fight for the hell of it.


 


setboy said:


> thug


 


Jade Tigress said:


> Oh great. I'm a thug. lol


 
Whew!  I was afraid that I was the only one...  With that said, thugs unite!


----------



## morph4me (May 22, 2007)

Nice to see I'm in such good company


----------



## Shaderon (May 22, 2007)

Whhheeeeee

I'm a Barbarian!

I knew I had it in me!!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 22, 2007)

We will have to petition Bob to change the name to thugtalk.com, if many more thugs surface!


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2007)

I'm a thug who would have guessed it.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 22, 2007)

I'm a thug, also (maybe it's that fighting dirty question ....).


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 22, 2007)

I'm a soldier. Just point me to the bad guys.
Sean


----------



## morph4me (May 22, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I'm a thug who would have guessed it.


:wavey: I would have


----------



## Catalyst (May 23, 2007)

I'm also a thug.
That surprises me.


----------



## zDom (May 23, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> *samurai
> *you fight beacuse its your way of life
> 
> 
> ...



Me too; me either


----------



## kidswarrior (May 26, 2007)

*thug*
you fight just for the hell of it


_Whaaat??_ Why I'm gonna.... Nah..., guess it's probably right. 

*Now all the rest of you, yah, I knew you were thugs:*


                                                                      Originally Posted by *tellner* 

 
_Thug_

                                                                      Originally Posted by *bushidomartialarts* 

 
_thug_

                                                                      Originally Posted by *Bigshadow* 

 
_I am insulted! The damn thing called me a THUG! _

                                                                      Originally Posted by *morph4me* 

 
_I'm a thug_

                                                                      Originally Posted by *Mariachi Joe* 

 
_According to the quiz I'm a thug, fight for the hell of it._

                                                                      Originally Posted by *setboy* 

 
_thug_

                                                                      Originally Posted by *Jade Tigress* 

 
_Oh great. I'm a thug. lol

_                     Originally Posted by *terryl965* 

 
_I'm a thug who would have guessed it.

*Catalyst*: 
I'm also a thug. That surprises me.

*karatekid1975* 
I'm a thug, also (maybe it's that fighting dirty question ....).


_


----------



## kidswarrior (May 26, 2007)

zDom said:


> *samurai
> *you fight beacuse its your way of life
> 
> Me too; me either



Showoff.


----------

